# [US NR] 44.49 Megaminx Single - Nick Rech



## Divineskulls (Aug 10, 2014)

NR and 5th in the world(when the results go up)!


Approximate splits:
F2L= 12
S2L= 24
LL= 8

I counted the moves too:
163 moves(about)/44.49 seconds = 3.664 tps


----------



## maps600 (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow! Very nice job. I hope I can become as fast as you one day.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 10, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Wow! Very nice job. I hope I can become as fast as you one day.



Thank you! I'm sure you will be, as long as you put enough effort in.


----------



## Julian (Aug 10, 2014)

Awesome job, man


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 10, 2014)

Awesome job! Lovely angle!


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 10, 2014)

Niiiice job! That was awesome to watch from that angle.


----------



## NewCube1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Awesome!


----------

